

Patent troll Intellectual Ventures seeks “VP of Global Good” - raganesh
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/07/patent-troll-intellectual-ventures-seeks-vp-of-global-good/

======
jedberg
The other day when IV came up, I decided to check out their Careers page. My
mission was threefold:

1) See what kind of people they like to hire and what they claim those people
will be doing.

2) See what their mission statement and recruiting copy looked like.

3) See if there was a job that I could apply to, not because I have any
interest at all in working there, but because I thought detailed notes of the
process might make a good blog post.

1 was pretty generic -- generally just lawyers to do lawyer things, and a few
engineers and project managers for some nebulous "projects.

3 didn't really lead me anywhere -- I couldn't find a position that I could
apply to to even get offered an interview.

2 was the most interesting. Reading their website, it sounds like what they
are doing is trying to make the world better by helping inventors get their
inventions out and defending poor inventors who have great ideas but are being
crushed by big companies.

I really really hoped that they aren't so delusional that they actually
believe their own hype, but I fear that they are and they do.

~~~
devcpp
Oh they are. They really are. If you haven't already, you should listen to
"When patents attack" from This American Life (
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/441/w...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/441/when-patents-attack/) ). The guys over at IV are really
doing their best to sound like they are genuinely protecting their the poor
inventors from the bad guys.

